# Nort Central Kansas 01/16/08 4"



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Taken with cell phone. 1966 Michigan 35 AWS loader with 10' plow on bucket. It makes more than what I paid for it everytime it snows! I love it more than some girlfriends I've had.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That machine look like it can move some serious snow. It is cool to see these old machines still in service. Nice pictures


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

It burns a whopping 2.5 gallons/hr, starts everytime, has never needed anything more than a couple hyd. hoses (I keep spares) in the 8 years I've had it. The cab is tight with good heater and Bose sound system and updated seat. Don't get me wrong I'd love to have something newer but I'm afraid this thing is gonna out live me ! It even has better brakes than alotta vehicles I've driven ! I agree the old stuff is still pretty cool and I have several backup units for the night it decides to take a little rest on me.


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Found a couple more pics from that night. Notice the Walmart truck stop ? A nearby travel center closed a few weeks ago so now they find their way into big blue's lot overnight. They park as tight as they can but with nearly 30 trucks in the lot all night we definitely get to come back the next day and replow.= more billable time. The manager doesn't mind because most of the drivers wander into the store and spend a little money and a customer is a customer, gotta treat them all well.


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Here they are, had to resize.


----------



## Kevin97Tahoe (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice. That thing could move more then a snow pile.

I want more snow. We have not gotten much.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

nice machine! I love those good old machines. You could probaly put a big pusher on that. How big will your machine push?


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

I actually plan to box in the ends with 40" of 3/8" plate to make it a pusher. Alot of my accounts are on steep grades and need to be pushed up as well as down hill so I'll probably stick with the 10'. The machine weighs approx. 15-16K LBS. 108 hp. Probably could handle 12' or even 14' on level lots. Right now I spin very little. I just put this plow on this winter and even without the ends on it, it doubled the push capability. Also a couple of the accounts I have end up with very narrow isles during business hours, 10' is nice and safe in those. I have another plow that is 11' that I plan to mount with angle capability. I bought both plows for $110.00 on an online government auction. It took five hours to adapt to the bucket, it's held with two 1 1/8" pins and takes maybe two minutes to attach or release. I know there is some good deals out there on new and used push boxes but I think this setup beats them all. I was able to dramatically raise my rates on my hourly customers and had no complaints. With a little downforce it goes to pavement even in hard pack, I was even impressed. Another reason for having an extra plow is I can rent a 4x4 backhoe here for less than $300/day (cheaper if longer and skidsteers even less) and put one on it with chains/boomers if needed. Ocassionally we get a crazy 12"14" snow here and I need everything that makes noise plowing. I also have an extra Buyers 500# cap. elec. spreader that I will be putting on a quick mount on the rear. It is truely a very versitile 41 year old machine. Same age I am, must have been a good year !!


----------



## royallawn (Dec 1, 2005)

where in kansas are you located?


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Big city of Concordia, about 2 hours north of Wichita for reference.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good solid setup! We built a pusher out of a highway blade this year we did the same thing that you are talking about. It worked good had all the steel and the blade laying around. It was funny the guy we built it for did not get around to buying his pusher and next thing we knew it was 5pm and snow was 10 hrs out and no pusher for him. So four of us grabed the torches and the welder and got her done.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice set-up man, i heard u guys have had alot of snow this year! Is this true? payup


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yea our normal December snowfall is 4.8" and we had 9.4" this year, three decent snow events and a couple heavy ice storms. Went out once in November on my client's that have zero snow tolerence. The ice storms envolved alot of mag/chlor and gravel spreading followed by around the clock deslushing. January's average is 5.2" and we're at 5.3" right now after one good snow event that had high winds and required substantial replowing. Accuweather is showing a big event one week out (a little far for accuracy) but it looks better than 65 deg. sunny days being forecast. It's nice to have a good year but I have to remind myself why those average amounts are what they are. It means there's gonna be some winter's with alot of good golfing days in my future. I'll bet the guys that plow lake effect areas look at these numbers and laugh their a**es off !!


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Cool to see them older machines still out giving it their all!


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

what engine does your loader have, detroit?


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

DETROIT 353. Seems to be extremely durable engine, oil changes every 75 hrs. with Citgo 40wt. and check air filter once a year. That's pretty much all the eng. has cost to run in 8 years . Usually push a little dirt around in the summer too on the farm. Alternator and one hyd. hose have been the only other costs. The engine sounds like it's making 1000 hp, it's pretty funny to watch people look out their windows at 3 am wondering what the hell is going on. I like to see what they'd think of a really big Detroit. They might grab the kids and run for the basement.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

BREAULT69;498074 said:


> Yea our normal December snowfall is 4.8" and we had 9.4" this year, three decent snow events and a couple heavy ice storms. Went out once in November on my client's that have zero snow tolerence. The ice storms envolved alot of mag/chlor and gravel spreading followed by around the clock deslushing. January's average is 5.2" and we're at 5.3" right now after one good snow event that had high winds and required substantial replowing. Accuweather is showing a big event one week out (a little far for accuracy) but it looks better than 65 deg. sunny days being forecast. It's nice to have a good year but I have to remind myself why those average amounts are what they are. It means there's gonna be some winter's with alot of good golfing days in my future. I'll bet the guys that plow lake effect areas look at these numbers and laugh their a**es off !!


Thats a good way to look at it, i have not plowed over 2 inches of pure snow in 2 winters! It has just been these ice event, which i rather take 2 feet of snow before the ice!


----------

